
Testosterone is a weak criterion for sex determination in sports - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/mar/06/testosterone-biological-sex-sports-bodies
======
SamPatt
The article mentions XX and XY as differentiating sex, but rejects it because
"some individuals" aren't XX or XY.

I would think those numbers are vanishingly small enough that for athletic
categorization it would work well enough. And for the few that don't then you
add another criteria.

